# Orphan 4 week old kitten and socialization. What's a fill-in mom to do?



## Kay86 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello!

I currently have a 4 week old (well almost 5 week old) orphan kitten that I have taken in. I have a very good knowledge of medical care and husbandry as I have been a veterinary technician for 7+ years. However, I have considered myself a "dog person" and this is my first kitty family member. Needless to say I am super excited and super clueless about actually living with a feline. 

She is doing extremely well and is quite healthy dispite her previous circumstances (found in a storm drain, covered with fleas and freezing). I have made tons of progress with her as far as socializing her with people and dogs, but with her being an orphan and only kitty child I feel like I need to help play the role of mom and the siblings since she really didn't get to spend much time with either one.

She is still quite small, but is playful and is starting to rough-house for lack of a better term. I know she is just playing, but she is biting me, sometimes remarkably hard for such a tiny mouth, and I have been told by others that I need to discipline her somehow to let her know that it is not nice to bite your buddies and especially your mom with such force. How should I go about doing this? I know with puppies that the time spent with the littermates is crucial for puppies to understand something called bite inhibition. I would imagine that this is the same wth kittens but how in the heck does one let a kitten know that she is biting too hard?

Any other pointers towards "bringing up baby" will be GREATLY appreciated:mrgreen:

Thanks,
Kayleigh and Pantera


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Kay. Thanks for taking in a homeless cat! Sounds like she's got a good home now with somebody who will give her a lot of love and attention.

I know what you mean about the biting. They can get pretty vicious in their play sometimes. She's just practicing her hunting skills, as she would be doing in the wild. What has worked best for me over the years is to immediately go into hands off mode as soon as she bites. Just back off from her for a second before you start playing again. There are probably better techniques, but that one has always served me well.

She should have lots of good toys to play with and bite on and all that. Instead of letting her play up close to you, use toys that are on a string. Until I broke it, I had a kids' fishing pole that I had tied a cat toy onto the end. I'd cast it across the living room and reel it back in when I got a kitty nibble. That was really popular. They love it and your hands are free from danger. Everybody wins.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Immediately make a loud ouch/yelp noise to let the kitten know it hurt (even if it really didn't hurt THAT much). Stop playing with her/giving her attention immediately. Leave the room for a few minutes. She will learn that she will lose her playmate if she bites.

And 2nding the advice to not play with your hands (if you're doing that now). Use teaser toys and such. 

I've also heard the advice saying to push your hand TOWARDS the kitten's mouth instead of yanking it away. By pulling back, you're starting a fun game of tug-of-war, but the kitten won't expect your hand to be pushed further towards her mouth.

Good luck! We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with paperbacknovel, I have also just recently taken in a little orphan, who I thought was about the 4 to 5 week old mark. She also went through the "I am going to bite your hand mode". I pushed back (gently) into her mouth and made the PPPSSSTTT noise. I did that twice, and she does not play with our hands anymore.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Kitties need that special socialization period between 4-11 wks. to learn to control their bite and claws. It is difficult to teach it to a young kitty, and some never learn it. Any chance you could take her for "play dates" with some kittens? Do you have a friend with a kitty a few weeks older? Would be better if she had her first set of shots of course beforehand. That would give her the _best_ chance to learn cat social skills and to control her bite.


----------

